# Summer dress pants--what's between cotton khakis and grey wool?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm looking for pants to wear to work (w/ a casual blazer or sport coat), dressier than khaki-colored cotton chinos, but less dressy than grey (summer or year-round) wool... For some reason, people don't seem to wear khaki-colored summer wool... Any suggestions?


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Tan or light brown summer wool.










Photo from Jos.ABank. Preferrably without pleats though...


----------



## jturner901 (Mar 21, 2007)

Tommy Bahama silks.

All the best!

Jay


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> Tan or light brown summer wool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure but this is not really American trad, right? Not that what I finally do has to fit anyone's definition of trad, but I do like to consult the wisdom of the Great Tradition! And it seems to me that the tradition is for grey wool pants w/ blazers and sport coats, on the formal side, or cotton khaki chinos on the less formal... but what in-between?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I like linen, though it wrinkles more than cotton.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> I like linen, though it wrinkles more than cotton.


Color? Khaki? what others?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I just bought two pairs of these from Bills:


One in olive, one in british khaki. I read many, many old threads on different trousers fabrics and the consensus seems to be that cotton poplin, linen and tropical wool works for spring/summer/early fall (in some places). Flannel, cords, heavy twill, etc. work for fall/winter. Gabardine, chamois cloth and, perhaps, moleskin are year-round, depending on your tastes. 

My next trouser purchase will probably be two pair of gabardines to wear as "dress" trousers. I have no idea who the ideal makers are of these pants, but I know Bills, LE, BB, Bean, etc. make them...

TT:teacha:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I have two pairs of BB gabardines. Warning! I wear the same size in every pair of trousers I have ever bought except BB gabardines. Make sure you actually go into the store and try them on.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bill's poplins are terrific in the heat and humidity.

I have some linen trousers that are more of a spring thing. I find them far too heavy for summer.

I also have some lightweight stuff from the usual suspects - Bean, LE - purchased on sale and with the expectation they will devolve into fish pants fairly rapidly.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Sure but this is not really American trad, right? Not that what I finally do has to fit anyone's definition of trad, but I do like to consult the wisdom of the Great Tradition! And it seems to me that the tradition is for grey wool pants w/ blazers and sport coats, on the formal side, or cotton khaki chinos on the less formal... but what in-between?


I'll be surprised if there is anyone who will argue that gray wool pants are the only trad option for a blazer. Tropical weight wool in khaki is a great alternative.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

djl said:


> I'll be surprised if there is anyone who will argue that gray wool pants are the only trad option for a blazer. Tropical weight wool in khaki is a great alternative.


I guess this is my question: does tropical weight wool in khaki have a place in the trad canon? I notice J Press does not sell it... That must mean something...


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Alright. Here's the hardcore line. For warm weather wear, your chinos are most Trad. Full points. Tropical weight wool tans with flat front and cuffs are acceptable. They alone will not disqualify the ensemble. In fact, it's really more about the cut and cuffs than about the material, so long as the material is natural. Wool is natural. Ask any sheep. They'll all vouch for it. As long as your jacket is sack and your shirt is OCBD, you are fine. Further deviation may begin to compromise Trad standing.

There you have it, _ex cathedra_.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Moving to Georgia made me appreciate linen.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Nathan Detroit said:


> I guess this is my question: does tropical weight wool in khaki have a place in the trad canon? I notice J Press does not sell it... That must mean something...


Do you mean they don't sell wool pants in khaki, or that they're not tropical weight?


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

djl said:


> Do you mean they don't sell wool pants in khaki, or that they're not tropical weight?


That, when I asked the salesman, he said they only had one pair of khaki-colored wool pants of any sort (near mountains of khaki chinos); and when I asked why, he said that they don't sell many of those... w/ that air of J Press distaste, as if I had asked for pleats on my chinos...


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Alright. Here's the hardcore line. For warm weather wear, your chinos are most Trad. Full points. Tropical weight wool tans with flat front and cuffs are acceptable. They alone will not disqualify the ensemble. In fact, it's really more about the cut and cuffs than about the material, so long as the material is natural. Wool is natural. Ask any sheep. They'll all vouch for it. As long as your jacket is sack and your shirt is OCBD, you are fine. Further deviation may begin to compromise Trad standing.
> 
> There you have it, _ex cathedra_.


Hey, that's what I like, someone who speaks w/ authority, not like the Pharisees, who only quote Scripture (OPH)!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I have tropical weight tan gabs from Press, summer '05. Super 110s I think. I think they are great. Wool pants are always best for the office, IMO, as they require infrequent cleaning.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I also have olive and khaki poplins from Brooks but they wrinkle so darned easy.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Tan gabardines for Spring and early Fall and then cotton for summer. Gabardine wears hot for its weight, and fresco is not tradly enough.


----------

